# Best 4" remodel IC rated recessed light?



## wildleg

I feel your pain. I hate all the remodel cans I've used.


----------



## nrp3

I don't know if there is a IC 4" model out there.


----------



## Shockdoc

Juno


----------



## SteveO.

Contrast lighting makes the best non-IC remodel 4" can but I'm not sure if they make an IC yet, but I'll ask today. So far the best I've used is Lithonia for 4" remodel ic's but I was hoping for better. I'll keep searching I guess. Thanks.


----------



## svh19044

I didn't know Halo MADE 4" IC rated remodel cans. Juno has the LED 4" IC remodel cans, and WAC makes some as well. But it's a moot point as they all use the spring clips that for some reason you hate.


----------



## svh19044

Shockdoc said:


> Juno


Not gonna happen unless you jump up to their LED cans, which are the same springs as HALO (and I don't mind the springs at all, not sure what problem SteveO is having with them?).


----------



## 19kilosparky984

svh19044 said:


> I didn't know Halo MADE 4" IC rated remodel cans. Juno has the LED 4" IC remodel cans, and WAC makes some as well. But it's a moot point as they all use the spring clips that for some reason you hate.


They don't make an ic rated 4 inch remodel can


----------



## SteveO.

svh19044 said:


> I didn't know Halo MADE 4" IC rated remodel cans. Juno has the LED 4" IC remodel cans, and WAC makes some as well. But it's a moot point as they all use the spring clips that for some reason you hate.


You're right, I was thinking of the 5" Halo, which I'm also putting in tomorrow. Halo doesn't make a 4" remodel IC for some reason. The reason I don't like the springs is they can be finicky with blown in insulation and are a pain in the ass when you've got a ceiling thickness other than 1/2". They also suck when space is tight on the side and you end up using only 3 of the 4 clips. 



svh19044 said:


> Not gonna happen unless you jump up to their LED cans, which are the same springs as HALO (and I don't mind the springs at all, not sure what problem SteveO is having with them?).


I'm more than capable of using the springs but if you've ever installed a Contrast remodel can, you'd see that there's a much better way of installing a remodel pot than the spring clips. I'd like to find that type of system on an IC pot but so far, there aren't any. 



19kilosparky984 said:


> They don't make an ic rated 4 inch remodel can


You're 100% correct. Lithonia is the only one who does, that any of the suppliers carry up here, that I could find today.


----------



## mbertling

*4" IC retro fit pot lights*

NDR Lighting makes a 4" retro IC that is inexpensive and looks good.
Google them.


----------



## drumnut08

SteveO. said:


> Any suggestions on which remodel IC rated potlight is best? I've used the Halo and I'm not a fan of the spring clips and am wondering if there's another option I haven't seen. I've got a pile to put in and would like an easy install and secure fit. No access to get in and install boxes ahead of time. Thanks.


I just put in 6 , 4" lithonia LED remodel cans and the clips hold very well ! They were IC rated as well .


----------



## Vintage Sounds

Halo does make 4" remodel IC lights, but you have to get LED or CFL.

Halo H470RICAT

Halo H455RICAT120D

Anyone who thinks spring clips "aren't all that bad" has never installed a Contrast housing. They always create a perfect fit.


----------



## haltonelectrician

Contrast by far!

Low voltage http://www.contrastlighting.com/en/pdf/IT2000T.pdf
Line voltage http://www.contrastlighting.com/en/pdf/CA2000D.pdf


----------



## xlink

mattwright999 said:


> Contrast by far!
> 
> Low voltage http://www.contrastlighting.com/en/pdf/IT2000T.pdf
> Line voltage http://www.contrastlighting.com/en/pdf/CA2000D.pdf


I'll second that, but you need the correct size hole saw or life starts to suck.


----------

